# Pat, how is Dede?



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Pat, I know that you and Dede are good friends. She has been on my mind so much lately. I know she is grieving and will come back to us when she feels she is up to it - I just wondered how she is holding up. I know she got run down during Chloe's illness and I hope she has been able to get some rest. Please let her know she is missed here.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I miss Dede too









ginny


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been thinking about her every day. sometimes I just come here and check to see if she even logged in but she hasn't for a while. I am hoping that she is getting a little better each day but I doubt it







She loved Chloe more than anything. I hope she is ok, I pray for her every day


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My prayers and thoughts will always be with Dede and Chloe!
ANDREA~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat please send Dede our love.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I wonder about Dede also and hope she's doing ok. I know the death of Chloe devastated her.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Pat I'm sure you have much more contact with Dede than I, but I did get an email from her this morning so here is my update. 

She is still very down and in shock and disbelief. Please continue to keep her and Derek in your prayers.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I to miss Dede and think about her daily. My heart goes out to her and wish there were something I could do to help with her pain.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Sending














to Dede and Derek


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Dede on Saturday. She is certainly down, and missing the little sausage. We talked about little Chloe and my little Sammie. We laughed and cried. We talked how the pain never goes away, it just gets bareable. It will take some time yet, but Dede will be posting again. She is so amazed at all her friends on SM.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I too think of Dede every day.. I know this was so devestaing to her. I hope she is taking care of herself physically.. the emotional will take some time I know.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I still speak with Dede almost daily. Yes, she is still very sad but seems to be getting a little stronger. I am sorry I have not been on SM much but this has been very hard. Dede has started eating a little and slowly regaining her strength. She went to the gym yesterday for the first time since Chloe passed. The vet came around with a card and flowers but has not rendered a final bill as of yet. Joe sent some flowers today from the gang here at SM. They were very pretty and Dede was gob smacked again. (Joe, you are the best!) I tell Dede that everyone sends their love and best wishes every day. She appreciates all the well wishes. She will be back with us, but it is going to take her a little while. She and Derek are also talking about relocating, so that will take a lot of her energy. I will try to remember to update more regular. Please feel free to PM or email me if I forget or if you need a fresher update.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you for the update. I really think about her alot. I do hope she continues to heal.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you for the updates. I have also been looking to see how our Dede is doing. Please let her know that we are thinking of her and saying prayer intentions for her, her husband and that little sausage up in Heaven. I know things are tough now, but they will get better. Please let her know how much we care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I still speak with Dede almost daily. Yes, she is still very sad but seems to be getting a little stronger. I am sorry I have not been on SM much but this has been very hard. Dede has started eating a little and slowly regaining her strength. She went to the gym yesterday for the first time since Chloe passed. The vet came around with a card and flowers but has not rendered a final bill as of yet. Joe sent some flowers today from the gang here at SM. They were very pretty and Dede was gob smacked again. (Joe, you are the best!) I tell Dede that everyone sends their love and best wishes every day. She appreciates all the well wishes. She will be back with us, but it is going to take her a little while. She and Derek are also talking about relocating, so that will take a lot of her energy. I will try to remember to update more regular. Please feel free to PM or email me if I forget or if you need a fresher update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that was awesome of Joe!! I'll bet Dede was "gob smacked"









So happy Dede is getting her strength up. God bless her









Thanks for everything Pat


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

To those that talk to Dede: Please send her my love and tell her I wish she could just type a few words to us. Just a Hi.........? She doesn't not need to talk about what has happened unless she wants to. Any contact would make me feel so much better, just to know she is still with us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Dede,







I'm still praying


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hugs to you, Dede.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks SO MUCH for the updates, ladies! I've been praying for Dede and Derek. I miss Dede here alot, but I do realize it will take some time for her to return. I pray that she is taking care of herself and able to feel good physically while she works through her emotions over losing precious Chloe.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Hiiiii Dedeeee


















































I think of her everyday and know the pain is still so fresh in her soul.
I even find it hard to get on board here so I know she will check in eventually.








It's hard to even look at my favorite collage pic on the calendar.
Thanks Joe for sending the flowers.








It's hard to imagine things will get better, but when the time comes for a new sausage it will help. 
I want her to know maybe Chloe's experience helped in some goofy way here, I'm much more careful about where a plastic bag is placed and try an put them where they will not be tempting







.
Until later,Love and prayers to you Dede and Derek.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I, too, miss DeDe and that wonderful picture of the little sausage in her pink shirt. I hope that she will feel like coming back to her Maltese family soon.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hugs to Dede......everyone misses her!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes, I too think and pray for dede and Derek every day...may they both find some peace...like Debbie said it will take some time. But the love will still be there


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thankyou so much for the update, Dede is always in my thoughts. It will be great when she is back posting again.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think about Dede almost every day and hope that she is starting to heal a bit. I hope that someday soon she will again feel joy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

to Dede and Derek.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pat thank you for your update on how Dede is doing









Dede please know that when you feel you are ready to come back to your world of friends here on SM, we will be here for you, we all miss you very much and are thinking of you, Derek and little Angel Chloe every single day. 
Still thinking of you and keeping you in our thoughts and prayers
















Joe you are one awesome guy, what a beautiful gesture, thankyou


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Hugs to Dede & Derek. Just take it one day at a time. 

Love 
Bev & Snowball


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the update on Dede. She and Derek continue to be in my thoughts every day and I'm glad to hear she's slowly getting her stregnth back.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I think about Dede and Chloe all the time. My Hubby even asks me how Dede is doing, he knows how hard this has been for her and for all her SM friends







I look forward to hearing from Dede as soon as she is up to it














Dede, just know we are all thinking of you and precious Chloe and we send our love and big


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I think about Dede and Derek daily. I don't know them as well as some on here but she is still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

We miss you Dede.....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the update.







I, too, have been wondering, worrying, & missing Dede








Joe- Thanks so much for sending flowers from us (You are the best!







)






















& prayers to Dede & Derek


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the updates. I worry about Dede a lot & miss her & Chloe so much. It takes a long time to get over a broken heart & adjust to the loss of one as beloved as precious little Chloe.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo and I are thinking of you Dede and Derek. We are all here for you! I know you're going through a hard time...we're here when you are ready!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, that was so nice of you Joe, thanks







and Thanks for all the updates. I've been worried and I'm glad that she is starting to eat and exercise.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

It is good to hear an update. How lovely that Joe sent flowers!! I think of Dede and Derek often.







No matter how long it may take for her to feel ready to come back -- we will be here waiting, with open hearts and arms. Many prayers are being offered on their behalf.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, thanks sooooooooooo much for the update. We all worry about her well being! Thanks Joe for sending flowers-that is so thoughtfull and heartfelt. What a great family we've got here!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

You're still in my prayers. We miss you.









Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. Thank u Pat for the update.









Thanx u Joe... After reading this thread... its even more clear to me... without this forum I wouldnt have Kelsie... wouldnt have met all the people I have on here... I'm glad to be a part of this forum. I'm just sorry I havent been able to be as active as I used to be... things have been busy.

Dede... I continue to pray for you...


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Still praying for Dede and Derek. And thank you Joe for sending flowers.
Aimee


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

God bless.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Joe, Dede, just want you to know I'm still praying for you. I miss you my friend.


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

I logged in today because I was thinking about chloe and dede.

I sincerely hope dede is doing well.

Lucy and Ethel send their love too.

L&E's mom


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dede has been on my mind a lot more this week as well. I miss her so much and hope she is finding some comfort.

God Bless and keep her,

Melanie


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Joe, you are the best!!!!

We think of Dede all the time and hope she will be back to us soon.

"Hugs for you Dede"!

Bob, Marsha and The Boyz


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Joe - that was very sweet of you. I've been thinking about Dede every day too lately! I keep hoping there will be a post from her. Thanks, girls, for the updates.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't log onto SM without thinking about Dede and the little sausage







I miss them both and pray for Dede all the time. I look forward to when she feels able to come back here


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hugs to you, Dede and Derek


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I too hope that some day soon Dede, you can come back to us.
I pray that you are doing better each day







Please know that we are thinking of you every day








We really miss you and little Angel Chloe Dede


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying for you strength and hoping you can come back when you feel up to it


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Yes, I also miss Dede very much and I do realize that it will take time for her and Derek to heal. We, her SM family, will be here for her when she is strong enough & ready to come back. *

*Joe, what a wonderful gesture you did with the flowers. You are, by far, an outstanding human being....so caring and thoughtful. Thank you.*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie (the Boys)*


----------

